# How many Bearded dragons should be kept together?



## Norris1977 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello I am looking at getting a Bearded dragon, the question I have is are they best kept on there own or in pairs? Thanks.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

many people would suggest keeping them separately, however females can live together but require a large space and you will need to monitor them very regularly (fighting not eating etc) but will most likely to easier to keep them sep


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are best kept on their own to be quite honest with you.

However; many people do keep them in pairs. Either a male and female for breeding, or two females because they believe the animal needs "company". Two males is not an option due to the fact that they will fight over territory and dominance.

Realistically if you get two it is purely for your benefit, there is no real benefit to a bearded dragon to living with another one - and there are a lot of risk factors and negative aspects to it, such as fighting and breeding.


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

mainly best on their own .. but i keep 2 females together and they get on great as they have been together from born .. its just it can be hard to get sexes rite at a young age and keepin male and female i'd say is a no no at young age as male matures quicker than the female so chace of unwanted babies before the female is mature enough

just my views other may be different


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

While keeping them in female pairs can work, for the first time beardie keeper (especially first time reptile keeper), its best to just stick to one. If you kept two, you would need to monitor them, and understand their behaviour to try and stop any bullying/fighting, and also have a second set up ready just in case. So yeah, best off just to get the one :2thumb:


----------



## Apollo (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,
We have a male beardie on his own, but we have 3 females together! We actually started off with 2 females and got another a month later. We have never had any problems they have been together for the past year since they were 5 and 6 months old.
We used to feed the girls in the viv but depending what way the crickets run or the locust hop one could constantly be the lucky one!!
We now feed them out of the viv it gives them exercise having the chase around the room and they all get their fair share.
We wouldn't keep the male with any of the females... Don't want babies and don't think it would be fair or good for their health.


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

I got two babies that were the most female-looking (least obvious bulges) as my first beardies, and they both turned out male.

They lasted together for a few months, but they had to be separated eventually-they fought and the small one got a nip to the back of the head one day when being particularly lairy to the big one (I say big/small- there was only about a cm between them  )

I don't regret getting two, they're happily separate now and both great pets, and wouldn't trade them for the world- but if you get two you MUST be prepared to separate them at any moment. Never know when puberty will hit!


----------

